# quad 75 project / stand



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

just laying the ground work here for my new yank set up thread. this will be an ongoing bit,that may take up to a year to finish. i'll be trying my hand at building a stand for quad 75g tanks. it wil be something u can step back and see as an entire landscape in unison, but each tank will serve a different purpose ...4 unique biotopes if u will. should be fun and ridiculously expensive. first step will be drawing up plans for the mammoth stand, then gettin the dern garage cleaned up so i can actually walk in there. that may be the most difficult part of this project. i'll keep yas posted on progress w/ pics, and wish me luck.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool! Can't wait to see pics already.8)


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

that will be awsome as i would like t do twin 180 gallon tanks one 


one day in the *FAR* future


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

hmmmm....went to have a look at 75g tanks today and found a store that still has a 125g. guy said his warehouse has 1 more too. i think i'll get 2 and do 2 seperate stands now. 1 tank will be mbunas and 1 will be s. american of course, w/ plants. part of the reason for seperate stands is ease of maintenance. the other being some difficulty designing a quad stand in a manner that is safe, and has the aesthetic appeal i'm after. or maybe i just want bigger tanks??? i'd do a quad 125g, but i don't have a wall in my home long enough to house it. stay tuned though...there will still be alot of DIY stuff going on in the 2 tanks, and i think some cool ideas everyone will enjoy watching me fail miserably at !heh heh!  :x :lol:


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

another good thing about the new plan is that i can have resevoirs under each stand for stabilizing water , in between water changes.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Sounds like an amazing project which will be very interesting to watch in progress. Are you planning on having all three tanks at the same height, or the middle one raised? And how far apart are you planning on spacing them - if you've even decided yet?


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

actaully there will only be 2 125g tanks. i still have a nice 20g tall tank that i will use for sick fish and quarantine. the two 125 stands will be identical and set up on 2 different walls in my living room. i'm going to start designing the stands tonight. i will include enough room underneath for a 55g resevoir in each stand, as well as a canister filter. 1 tank [planted] will have a c02 rig, as well as a DIY hood for lighting.
i


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

ok...plans are drawn for 2 125g stands. all i have to do now is build em,which could be an indefinite amount of time. i have most of my equipement picked out. the light strip on the planted tank will be a DIY unit containing 2 96W AH supply kits. also in the strip will be 4 to 6 LED lights and 2 fans...1 in, 1 out. the other tank i guess i'll just get the regular strip that comes w/ it, and swap the bulbs to actinic or something. might take some experimenting.

for filtration, the planted tank will have an eheim pro2 2128 w/ built in heater. i may put my leftover emperor on it also. i'll have to see what it does to my c02 levels, since i'm not much for topping tanks off in between water changes, and the splashing will create to much surface movement. the mbuna tank will have 4 emperor 400's, or 2 emperor 400's and an eheim wet/dry. i may also be building a fluidized bed filter into this one ,incorprated into a DIY waterfall gizmo i'm planning. probably won't happen though, as an air pump will make for a better water fall appearance.
if i end up needing c02 then i will probably buy a rexx grigg system.


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

here's the stand plans. now i know what ur thinkin. PORK....how the heck are u gonna get the 55g resevoir tank underneath that thing. my only solution is to put it in prior to finishing or put the center supports on the outside so they can be removed. prolly won't figure it out till i get down to it.


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

I, too, built my own stand/canopy a while back. Thought I would let you know that Google SketchUp is a great, simple tool for designing things like this. And it's free. You can get it here: http://sketchup.google.com/. With a little practice you should be able to design your setup in no time! This is great because changes can be made easily.


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

porksnorkel said:


> just laying the ground work here for my new *yank* set up thread.


Pork:

As I have indicated I appreciate "you hanging around the Forum" for the many reasons previously cited.

Just as a caution though some members of the forum are very, very sensitive the "word bolded above".

TR


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

no no...u see i plan to put a small stadium inside the tank. there will even be a mock lighted billboard in the back of it!

hmmm...seems i can't fix my lil typo. oh well... :lol:


----------

